# Did you ever lose anything?



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing. 
Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ahhh I see early spring cleaning at your place.
I have done that so many times. I could shoot myself.
But it all works out. And all will have a huge laugh when you find them.Relax we all do it, well most of us. I am sure there are some very organized people on here. I won't be standing in that row. LOL
Linda


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


No you are not nut's. I get so angry at my self when I am using something (tape etc) lay it down and can not find it.
It's in plain sight.... Going the 3rd of Jan to have my eyes exam. I know I will have surgery, but two of my gal friends who worked with me had surgery next day had strokes. Kinda scares me..... you will find the package when not looking. I said I was going to keep a paper to write on where I put things. I probably would forget where I put the paper.......


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Under the beds? Top shelves of closets? Pantry? Cedar chest? Yes, I've done it too!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've found things that I've put away for gifts up to 2yrs after I put them away, oh well... I blame it on trying to do to many things and my brain just overflows. lol...
Happy hunting though.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

I'


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

I've found that sometimes in my MIND I know exactly what the item looked like that I put something in....I'm the world's worst to use "project bags" to store things in.......the other day I was absolutely CERTAIN I had placed a work in project in a Trader Joe's shopping bag and looked everywhere.....like you....a day or so later I happen to look in a tote that was underneath the table next to where I sit and Lo and Behold there was my scarf project !

Another time I was looking for quilting squares I had cut out and was going to put together for Christmas.....couldn't find them for anything ! Went on to another project and got my muslin off the shelf for something else....yep, the squares were folded up in the muslin ! Since I live alone and no one goes into my sewing room, guess I had done that and forgotten !

Good luck.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I have a bag full of scarves I made--can't find them anywhere. I also have a cabled scarf I was working on that I can't find. And needles....where did they go? I have a feeling they are all in one place--my son helped with the pre-holiday clean up and didn't appreciate seeing my tote bags here and there. I'm sure they will turn up, but in the meantime, I'm off to Michaels (with my giftcard!) to go needle shopping.


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

I used to make notes on my calendar, but kept them cryptic. For instance, a couple of weeks before Christmas I might find a calendar note that says "hall closet", or "bed". That would trigger the recall and I would know what it was I was looking for.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

This is SO me. How good it is to know I'm not alone. Biggest thing right now is several WIPs and some yarn that I can't find. I believe it's all together, but I have NO idea where. I really NEED to find it. This is a regular thing for me. Needless to say, I've got to devise a plan for remembering what's what.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Have you checked the car trunk?


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

please know that you are NOT ALONE in this. We have all done this. You will find them when you least expect it. Good wishes to you for the coming year and many more happy knitting hours/projects.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll say a quick prayer to St. Anthony: 

Dear St. Anthony, please come around,
Maggiebir's knitting is lost and can't be found.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I did not want to admit it but I am also in your club I put projects down and then I can not find them. Then all of the sudden they show up. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Did You look in the trunk of your car? And I have absolutely no idea why I would suggest you look there!


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> I did not want to admit it but I am also in your club I put projects down and then I can not find them. Then all of the sudden they show up. Happy knitting Linda


Well I did it again. Laid my glasses down and can not find them. I keep telling myself, only put them down on the table!! Well I put the christmas dishes on the table yesterday so I know I would not have put the glasses there.
Went to church yesteday, could not sing or read anything. Yesterday I did not know I had lost them, until I got home and could not find. They bother me and I am always taking them off, or putting them on top of my head. No I looked in a mirrow and they were not there... Going to eye dr next week, maybe I need to go to a head dr...... Didn't find anything under the beds either.... no monster or man darn it....


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

This is weird....I couldn't find the tv controls....I live alone so I know that I had to do something with them....after a couple of days found them on TOP of the refrigerator.....what is so funny, I'm only about 5'1" and certainly can SEE on top of the fridge and why I would lay something up there baffles me ! My new place to look for something lost !


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

They are not lost you've put them away for safe keeping. Where you have put them will come to you when you are not thinking about it.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Two lost items funnies:

My Dad opened the refrigerator one day, closed it, and bellowed, "Thelma, come here!" for my Mom. When she got there he opened the frige door and there sat the coffee pot! :XD:

My hubby was eating at the kitchen bar one day. He sat the fork down beside his plate and turned his head. When he turned back around the fork had vanished! Into thin air, I am telling you! I saw him lay down the fork. I did not hear it hit the floor. We searched the immediate area. No fork! We never found that fork! :?: :shock:


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Check under the couch and chairs. Trust me! Check behind bookshelves. Inthe tree? Check in the least possible place it could be. Ask yourself where it would definitely NOT be then look there. Nickname in my family is "the Finder."


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

forgot the st anthony's prayer. i lost my keys a couple months ago, for the life of me, i can't find them. hope this helps.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

oooohhhhh, I sure do hope that you didn't get it mistaken for trash.......


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

keep looking unless someone walked off with them


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Did you look in your yarn stash perhaps you hid the bag under some WIPs or yarn????


Linda


----------



## amcarver (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh I do this all the time. I wanted to crochet bed dolls for my nieces I have tons of books with patterns in them that I have had for years. I have torn everything apart and cannot find them and not real happy with the ones I have found online therefore I still havnt made them.

One night my hubby was searching the frig for some bacon that was left over for breakfast he tore everything out of the frig cuz he knew it was there. Blamed the kids for eating it even after they insisted they didnt. The next day I was packing my lunch to take to work. I got in the cupboard to get out a container and poof there was the bacon he had put it in the cupboard lol. I have woken up to him having put his vitamins in the frig and the jelly ontop of the frig.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, many times. You usually hide things where you are sure nobody would look and it will be safe. In the bottom of the ironing basket. I used to keep an empty Kotex box in the cupboard for the chocolate chips knowing I'd always have a bag when I needed them. Or, hiding in plain sight. Nobody looks there.


----------



## calicar (Jul 29, 2011)

When I do this it's because I think they are in a particular bag or place, then it turns out I put them in a different bag to the one I remember - check all bags, not just look for the one you thought you used!!!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

They will show up when you least expect it. When my daughter was two we bought her an expensive pair or shoes. The same day one of them disappeared. We searched the whole house to no avail. Eventually we gave up and bought her another pair. Six months later my husband was putting on his boots and felt something in the toe. It was the shoe! Then I remembered how my daughter used to put her dad's boots on and clump around the house. Mystery solved!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


Relax. You'll probably find them the day before you need them, or think of your hiding place just before you go to sleep some nite. Boy, are you good at hiding things! Did you look in the freezer, or in the bin with your summer clothes? Maybe in the cupboard with your pots and pans? For sure they're somewhere they wouldn't look for them. We all do that, only I do it all the time. Irritating. You'll find them.


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

I am glad I scrolled down, because this is the quote my family uses to find things....try it!


Needleme said:


> I'll say a quick prayer to St. Anthony:
> 
> Dear St. Anthony, please come around,
> Maggiebir's knitting is lost and can't be found.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't think that anyone has mentioned looking in the washing machine, dryer or the dishwasher (if you have one). I lost a diamond out of my engagement ring, I took the ring off along with my wedding and eternity rings, I have my engagement ring and now I don't lnow where the other 2 are. I will find them one day maybe under my wool stash in the bedroom. I have looked in all the other logical places for them.


----------



## ladybostons (Sep 17, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


OMGoodness...LOL Really I am not laughing at you, but at myself. I live in a motorhome and we lose things like that all the time. Now, figure this...our "house" is only 40 feet long...how FAR can I stash things so that we can't find them for months? We are VERY good at that and VERY creative as well. LOL I personally think I have lost my mind in here and for the life of me I can't find it. If someone sees it sitting along side the road will you please tell it to come home?


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Great to hear so many of us do the same "forget" thing! My "best " story was arriving home one night and realising the car wasnt in the drive- I just gasped in shock/horror and then realised ...yes, you've guessed, I was driving the darn thing........


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Been there, done that, still doing it.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

My family likes to tell of me hiding Christmas presents so well that I didn't 't find some of them till we were packing to move...TWO years later! Oh yeah, I am forever hiding things so good that I can't even find them! LOL


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Only on days that end in "y"! ;-)


----------



## abbey63 (Sep 17, 2011)

Also done it and they turned up the following christmas as i was getting the decos down again. They then had two lots of pressies. They will turn up when your not looking.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm the same in my craft room, I make cards as well as knit, I'll put something down and it disappears. Hope you find your bag. I searched for my bottle of sherry the other day, 3 times I looked in the cupboard, the 4th time I moved some soft drink bottles and there it was. I needed a drink by then. rujam


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Bummer! I put my toothbrush , that was suppose to be in the medicine cabinet in the bottom drawer of the sink cabinet???? Wonder where my brain was. Maybe in the bottom drawer too!


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

I was taught that prayer in school also. Now I think I have St. Anthony on speed dial! If there is someone who does not lose anything ever---I cannot even imagine!!!


----------



## mollietink (Jul 2, 2011)

So very glad to know I'm Not the only one who Loses My Glasses on top of my head.Looks Like I'm in Good Company and contrary to what the kids think I am NOrmal.LOL


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

I put things away safely then can't find them.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It's the knitting devil he took them and hid them all over again. lol I'm in the club to. forget them for a day it will come to you when you are not looking for them.


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I am looking for a bag with at least 10 beautiful crocheted doilies I made several years ago & never blocked. I had them when I moved in with my DD a little over a year ago, she remembers looking at them - I think she took them upstairs & put them in the cedar chest, but she says they aren't there. I don't have clue - lol


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

It's so frustrating to lose stuff. Many years ago I "lost" a needle point project that was almost finished.....it was in a small white garbage bag....yup...threw it out with the trash....made me sick....hope yours turns up.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

My mother knitted me a sweater when I was in 1st or 2nd grade. I wore it to school for the first time, took it off when it got warm and forgot to bring it home. 

I still look for somebody wearing my sweater after nearly 50 years.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Why do you think my stash is so big. Cant find some threat I want to use right now therefor I have to go and buy more. I have to buy most of my threat through the mail and most of the time I find what I was looking for befor the batch arrives, but who can send that good looking wool back?????


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

You poor poor gal! I feel for you! That's why now I put all my knitting things ( presents and all) together in one spot. My mind is like a colander with water running through it! Did you check in with your knitting stash? Behind some yarn?


----------



## ladybostons (Sep 17, 2011)

Marstamper said:


> My family likes to tell of me hiding Christmas presents so well that I didn't 't find some of them till we were packing to move...TWO years later! Oh yeah, I am forever hiding things so good that I can't even find them! LOL


Oh yes, shade of my mis-spent youth. LOL We were packing up...getting ready to return to the U.S. from Australia and I found a brand new, still in the original packaging, Barbie that I had bought for our daughter for Christmas two years before. I had totally forgotten that I had even bought it. LOL


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

Say a prayer to St. Anthony to help you find your lost things! I sold raffel tickets ($20) each to one of my "knitting girlfriends", she bought them for Christmas gifts ($160 worth) and she misplaced them. She called me crying and in a panic, she was sure that the tickets were accidentally put into the trash while cleaning up her house. I told her to calm down, say a prayer to St. Anthony and give it a day or so. The next day she called me to say the tickets showed up in the viser of her car! I'm still praying to him to help me find 2 diamond tennis bracelets that my husband got me, I lost one about 4-5 years ago and my husband replaced it for me. I wore it every day and didn't notice it missing. But I'm keeping the faith that it will show up somewhere/someday!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok I too have done this . Have you gotten a bag(like the one you lost. either put something in it or not. forget that you lost something. Look at the bag and say I need to hide this as I do not want the found and what ever pops into your mind do it. Re in act ment sometime does the job. Or you can ask everyone if the have found them. this means kids also. good luck and let me know if you find them.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh Yes! I know about this problem. No solution other than to keep looking. I put lots of things away in a nice safe place for later. Hah! How safe is it if you can't find it when you need it? Now when I say I am putting something away for safekeeping my hubby reminds me to "don't put it where you put the last one!" Hah, he is almost as bad.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, and when I loose something like that it is staring right at me. Did you look under the beds? How about hiding in the trunck of your car? Hidden in some closet? Maybe right in side some of your stash! I'd also go nuts.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am always buying greeting cards and losing the little bags they come in. Go out the day of the event and buy the one needed and then lose the extra ones I added to that purchase. Oh well at least they aren't new undies or nighties that my family will discover in drawers, closets, bookcases, boxes, etc. More gingko needed here!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> oooohhhhh, I sure do hope that you didn't get it mistaken for trash.......


When the kids were little ... big black plastic garbage bags were used for 'instant' clean ups and for long-term storage of all kids of things. I was convinced that a large, intricate blanket I'd crocheted had gone out with the trash - tossed by our son .... a few years later it turned up.

When my baby sisters were pre-school to pre-teen, my mother saw a fabulous sale for winter jackets in the Sears catalogue. She ordered one in each size - four jackets for three daughters. The largest one was to be grown into and then passed down, but she forgot all about it. On a visit a few years later, I hauled it out from where she'd stowed it ... just in time for the youngest to have her very first new, never worn by an older sister, winter jacket!

While our mother lay dying in the hospital bed-equipped dining room, the four of us went through every closet and possible storage space in search of her army uniform; she wanted to be buried in it, but she couldn't remember where she'd put it - just that it was hanging and clean. 
We looked in her three (overstuffed) walk-in closets, in the coat closet near the front door, in the many garment bags she'd hung from rafters in the attic - all to no avail. What we did find though were many boxed and bagged gifts she had bought over the years with the obvious intention of giving them to one or the other of us ... and just never got around to it. Or maybe she just forgot about them?
She was finally buried in a very loud fuchsia and orange flowered pants-suit we'd found ... with sales tickets still attached; it was a closed casket, so only the undertaker and we knew. 
The uniform? It finally turned up when their father's closet was emptied when he was put into a nursing home. It had been hung in _his_ closet behind his (larger) uniform!!

In 1999, I began a 99-squares sampler afghan in baby yarn. It was about half done when I had to put it away for some reason. When I finally got back to working on it, I had the pattern book, the list of the finished squares, the needles and yarn, but no idea of where the completed squares were. So, I followed the list and finished the squares, and still had not found the first bunch. They finally turned up a few years later and are now part of the completed blanket.

My worst lost thing ... I wore my few pieces of gold jewellery when we celebrated my darling's birthday just a few days before we moved. Since my jewellery box had already been boxed up, I put them carefully away. We moved. 
Fast-forward 18 years. We're in the cellar tossing junk and my son picks up a blue plastic container (used to be for my retainer) and shook it. It rattled. I said to open it; he said to pack it; there was an argument; it ended up thrown away. 
Six months later I finally remembered _exactly_ where I'd put my gold jewellery 19 years earlier ... in the very strong, difficult to open, blue plastic box my retainer had been in. My wedding ring, the charm bracelet my grandmother had given me at my Confirmation with charms for First Communion and Confirmation and my two baby rings with garnets and to which I'd added a gold charm of the Lebanese Cedar ... those are all in some Montreal landfill.  And it's nobody's fault but my own! 

No, you are not alone in forgetting where you put something. If anyone has such a perfect memory or sense of organization, it's no one I know personally ... or maybe I do, but I've forgotten! :-D


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

Do you have a storage bag for plastic shopping bags, maybe it got put with them, maybe in the kitchen pantry.x.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you still have not found the bag....hopefully you will soon.

The worst lost item my husband lost was his wallet. We were cleaning up the yard for a huge party. The next day, he could not find his wallet. We looked everywhere! then cancelled the credit cards - fortunately, I had one visa card that he did not carry so we had a card to use. About 2 years later, he was cleaning out the storage shed at the back of the yard and found his wallet in a bucket. NOW he remembers putting it in the bucket so it would not fall out of his pocket and get lost!

Now he has lost his keys - 6 months ago - I just replaced the 2 car keys and the front door key. Will not replace the car alarm fob. He will find the keys one day, I'm sure


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've done that so many times!!! That's what keeps me from getting ready too far ahead but I know it's the best thing to do. For me the thing I have lost is often right in front of my nose! I'm so used to looking at it that
my eyes just go right past it! The others have some GOOD sounding ideas! I hope you find it!


----------



## meshreck (Jul 22, 2011)

I have often thought that my house eats things and when I least expect it, the house will barf it up.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I feel badly for you, all that work! However, at least now I know I'm not alone.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I am pretty much the same way. If I put something up for safekeeping, it is gone for ever.......lol. My late husband used to ask me how I could find anything in the piles I'd have sitting of bills or projects. I told him that I'm a disorganized organized person. I told him to look at my father. Anything in his garage was haphazardly put there, but ask him where something was n he could go right to it. He said, "yeah you're right"..........lol. So if I put something up for safekeeping now, I make a note of it in my pocket calendar or on the wall calender.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

The freezer? Behind pots and pans in cabinet or pantry? In a big cooking pot? In a pillowcase? 

I hide things in a bookcase. Someone recently told me he hid his wife's jewelry in firewood.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've often been afraid I do something like that!!


Sit knit stress less said:


> Great to hear so many of us do the same "forget" thing! My "best " story was arriving home one night and realising the car wasnt in the drive- I just gasped in shock/horror and then realised ...yes, you've guessed, I was driving the darn thing........


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Ohhhh...I am so happy to know that I'm not the only one that this happens to...My daughter was just about to have me committed or go to the doctor for an Alzheimer's test...I told her I wasn't crazy and it was just because I had so much on my mind at the time that I "hid" the item/s...Sure 'nuf I found them at a later date when I wasn't looking for them...Oh well, now there won't be so much for me to get for next year...


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Did you look where you keep your stash of yarn?

Or......alas! Maybe someone from your party inadvertently picked it up? Surely they would have called you.

I lost the remote control to a heater that I have in my bedroom (we have a furnace, but my daughter-in-law and granddaughter like a coooooler house - translate that COLD!) So I bought a wonderful heater that has a remote and I love it and use it! I found the remote a year later when I was cleaning my 2-drawer file cabinet. The remote had fallen into a folder! 

However, finding a shopping bag would be to large to casually fall into a folder! Did you check where your yarn is.... or did you put laundry away... alas, I hope you didn't inadvertently throw it away with trash. Let us know when you find it!

MaryAnn


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I knitted a Dalek dishcloth for my daughter this year. It was not the easiest, as I had to learn how to make bobbles in knit. Knew where it was a week ago, couldn't find it at wrapping time and still don't know where it is. I think "The Borrowers" must have it.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Did you look under all your beds? Do you hide anything there?


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh my, I lose the crochet hook I use for picking up stitches every time I use it, I have to tear the couch apart to find the remote (the thing has legs, I'm sure). I made a batch of cookies to decorate for Christmas and they literally walked off! After posting my dilemma on facebook, my son-in-law wrote and told me my daughter had taken them home with the grandkids' stuff and he had eaten them plain!

Quit freaking out. When you let your mind calm down, it will come to you where they are. I do this with my mom a lot. She will absolutely panic, and then, after she calms down, will go and find them in the place she has searched a dozen times. It's okay, honey, truly. Christmas panic happens to the best of us!


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

It has happened to all of us.....just the stress of making all the gifts and the lack of funds set you up. If necessary, give IOUs till the objects are found or offer a new holiday game....Treasure Hunt?..

Reminds me of an old joke....Know why women over 50 should not have babies......they would put them down someplace and forget where they left them but at least the babies would cry and we could track down the sound.

Best of luck in your search.

Karen who is still looking for shoe mates of several pairs of shoes


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

I also pray to St. Anthony and he always comes through. He is the patron saint of lost articles.


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

I know just how you feel. I was working on a Cat Borghi sock. Finished one, and was 1/2 finished with the other. Decided to put it somewhere "good" so I could work on it after Christmas. Haven't a clue where the bag of knitting went. Guess I'm supposed to finish other UFO's first.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

My mom put an item away for my dad 40+ years ago that has never been found!


----------



## Elegants by Ellen (May 27, 2011)

I have even "lost" things in a motor home. Good luck to you


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL! That's what I wonder sometimes!


siouxann said:


> I knitted a Dalek dishcloth for my daughter this year. It was not the easiest, as I had to learn how to make bobbles in knit. Knew where it was a week ago, couldn't find it at wrapping time and still don't know where it is. I think "The Borrowers" must have it.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

I too have put things away that I could not or cannot find. I think it is an epidemic. LOL My fried bought gift certificates for her nieces two Christmas/ ago, she still has not found them. Alas they are somewhere with all of the other lost things eveyone has, floating in "find me if you can world". Have a good day and good luck.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

I have done this with my car too. I think of the place I want to park, can't get in so park somewhere else. Go to the first place I thought of and NO CAR!!! Oh dear. I put it down to 'senior moments'.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I hide things from myself all of the time. I lose my car in parking lots. 
But my favorite is going in to a room to get something and them forgetting what is is I was getting.
My advice stop looking for a little while ,sit down ,have a cup of tea. That bag is probably right out in the open in plain sight. Once your brain relaxes you will spot it and laugh.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I hide things from myself all of the time. I lose my car in parking lots. 
But my favorite is going in to a room to get something and them forgetting what is is I was getting.
My advice stop looking for a little while ,sit down ,have a cup of tea. That bag is probably right out in the open in plain sight. Once your brain relaxes you will spot it and laugh.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I usually find that I have a mental picture of - say - an orange bag which contains my lost stuff. I only search for something orange and when the lost stuff turns up it is in something completely different!!


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Did you look in your car?


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've found things that I've put away for gifts up to 2yrs after I put them away, oh well... I blame it on trying to do to many things and my brain just overflows. lol...
> Happy hunting though.


What kind of dog is that under the bed. It looks just like my greyhound he is white with the dapple gray spots. The legs and tail look long like his that is why I asked.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

Happens to me too !!! I buy gift throughout the sale year and totally forget where I stash them. I decorate the house like crazy for oct/nov/dec. Could not find my Christmas curtains for the kitchen. They were not in the box where I store them. Still have not found them. Had to stitch up some new onesin a rush. I know they will turn up when I least expect them to. Those gifts will appear.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


THIS IS A SPECIALTY OF MINE. I GET IT ALL TOGETHER AND FORGET WHERE I PUT IT.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

My kitties find my needlework when I can't. Want to borrow them?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I knitted a layette for my GD's new baby, wrapped it for mailing and set it aside until I could get to the post office. Asher was born and I kept waiting for any acknowledgement of my hard work. Eight months went by. One day last month my DS with whom I live said,"Mom what'a in this box? It's been sitting here for a while and has Margie's name on it. If it's a Christmas present we better get it mailed soon" Margie got an apology and a young couple at church got a layette for their newborn son. Nah!!! I never misplace things! Edith


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

> OMGoodness...LOL Really I am not laughing at you, but at myself. I live in a motorhome and we lose things like that all the time. Now, figure this...our "house" is only 40 feet long...how FAR can I stash things so that we can't find them for months? We are VERY good at that and VERY creative as well. LOL I personally think I have lost my mind in here and for the life of me I can't find it. If someone sees it sitting along side the road will you please tell it to come home?


We are spending the winter in an RV and I know I put my keys in a small container we have tucked under the counter. As with your knitting we cannot find them. We even looked under and around the outside of the RV.

My heart aches for you, spending all that time knitting for your loved ones and now can't find any of it. I wish I had a suggestion of where to look, but your knitting sisters have already suggested all my hiding spots.

I never said a prayer to a Saint before but...
*Dear St. Anthony, please come around, Maggiebir's knitting is lost and can't be found.*


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Months ago I lost my car key and opener. Looked 'everythere' in the house. Even went to stores and restaurants where I had recently been. Nothing - no key, but one cafe did find some guys wallet that had been put in the wrong place! I even went to the dealership to order another, only problem was it would cost about a hundred dollars to replace! This happened last July or August! 

As I have not several, but SEVERAL UFP's (unfinished projects) around, I picked up one bag to work a few more rows, YEP there in the bottom of the bag is my long lost key!!

Moral? Things do tend to pop up in the most unlikely places!!


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I "lost"my wallet while traveling for work. Had to cancel cards, go to police to report lose and get an interim and then replacement drivers license....plus the cash I had in the wallet. 

A few days later I get a call that housekeeping found it and they mailed it back to me....while I was twoo hundred plus miles away in a hosptal with a broken ankle and the tibia plateau which is a big deal part of the knee.

But I never forget where I put things...said with fingers crossed behind my back


Karen off to work with walker and brace still nearly four months after the break


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


I have done this thousands of times, but the most memorable "oops" was during my first pregnancy (1960).

Having no health insurance at the time, I had saved the $500.00 the doctor, hospital, etc. charge would be (yes, total of $500.00 in those days) and put the money into a savings account. As time drew near, I could not find the passbook anywhere. ( In those days you could not withdraw money from savings accounts without a passbook unless you had advertised the loss in the local newspaper for two weeks.) Having done that, I was able to get my cash just prior to the birth of our first daughter.

When I was attempting to "brew" up my first batch of formula in my brand new bottle sterilizer (yes, we sterilized our glass baby bottles in those days), there was the passbook in the top of the sterilizer. (Guess I was already beginning to have "senior moments" at the tender age of 19. Ha.)

Currently, there is not a day that goes by that I am not looking for something that I know I have, but can't find for the life of me. It's usually found when either not looking anymore or it has been replaced. By then, I'm on to looking for more lost items. Ha.

Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

A few years ago when I put my wool socks away for summer I put two pairs of beige socks in a different place because I thought I might need them over the summer (they perfectly matched a pair of dress pants). Well, when fall came again the beige socks were no where to be found. I finally found them again 3 years later in a place I can't imagine putting them!

I hope you find your gifts! I think gifts made by hand are the best gifts! I cherish dish the gifts made by my children and grandchildren!


----------



## patmcgrady (Sep 29, 2011)

Ms. Maggie, 
My keys disappeared in Sept. of this year and haven't turned up yet. My husband's cell phone disappeared on Tues., 12/20, of this year and hasn't turned up yet. He never loses anything, just ask him. He and I both looked all over Harford county, and even up at my folks in Valley Forge, Pa, and can't find either. I hope that they and your gifts turn up soon! I think the worst thing to lose, tho, is the peanut butter cups that I bought, to eat and savor after taking all the bad tenants to rent court. My treat for myself, and I waited all morning for the judge, with the bad tenant, and the judge went to breakfast, I think, while we waited in the court room. (from 7:30 am to 12:15pm) Then, the very last case, after 750 cases, was us. The tenant said , I owe her money" and the judge dismissed the case. We left, I went to my car, and couldn't find my peanutbutter cup, bummer! 
Hope you find your stuff, soon! Blessings on you! Pat


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


Hi,
This is Lynn, my mom use to make things during the year and "put them away" and would not find them till the following July when she was looking for other things. I I would hear her start laughing and then she would say, Guess what I just found.
Keep looking it will turn up.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Soooo....I am NOT THE ONLY ONE who puts things so UP I can't find them. I once put my loafers up at Mom's and didn't find one of them until after Mom passed and we were cleaning out her closets. My DD was about five then. She was 40 when mom passed. And once I got paid for a sewing project and put the money in a pocket and didn't find it until the next winter when I got out the heavy coat and there it was in the pocket.
U R probably walking past it ten times a day. Stop thinking about it and looking for it and it will turn up. U will all laugh about this some day.


maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

You are not nuts' I posted last week that I lost the Christmas stockings that I crochet for my two son's, hubby and myself when our son's were. The ones I made for hubby, oldest son and myself are 31 years old and the one for our youngest son is 30 years old. Two days before Christmas we found the on for our oldest son and the night before Christmas I found my hubby's. The one for our yougest son and mine are still MIA. I will probably find them in the Spring.


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll put things away for safe keeping, and forget where I've put them everytime! I'll even be sitting comfortably on the couch with a WIP and get up for some tea only to return and one of my needles has vanished! Or the scissors, thimble, YARN, my glasses!!! Something will vanish everytime I leave it for a break or a distraction.....
And when I do come across them, they're in a place that I'm positive I didn't put them there! I think I've got gremlins!!! LOL!


----------



## she.knits. (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh dear, has anyone noticed this is the most responses any topic gets?


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you have a chest or somethiing of the sort... after almost 2 years, .I just found the extra sheets for my bed. It's been in my bedroom closet since the move 1 1/2 ago. I right with you there always losing things. When we moved, I found toys for my kids. They were still in the boxes so I gave them to the grandchildren!!!
After mom passed away, I found about 10 knitting wip in different closets hidden in suitcases all over the house. We also found nearly $500 in loose change 'hidden' everywhere. And she always said she was 'missing' money. You ll find it when you're not looking for them!!! Good luck!!


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

they'll turn up, they always do.
I lose things within 5 minutes. Put it down, no clue.
Go downstairs, no clue why I am there, go back up, remember why, go back down, no clue.
It's my Alzheimer workout.
Happy New Year.s


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I did that this year. Put my twin garndson's sweaters away almost finished. But I did finally find them in time for Christmas. I had to get help from St. Anthony in order to find them.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I've found the more organiezed I try to be, the more things I lose. For some reason my brain apparently doesn't work the same 2 times in a row. What is logical when I put things away is apparently not logical when I go to find it. When things are just "sitting around" I can go to them everytime.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

You make me feel so much better! I think I do such things because when I put them down, I'm already thinking about something else. Then, when I try to recall where I put it, I have a blank screen in my mind! That's my story and I'm sticking to it! :O)


----------



## carolcook34 (Oct 15, 2011)

Well right now I am beginning to think I threw a raccoon (new toy for Annie) away. I found it last month and "saved" it for Christmas. I could swear I put it in the trunk with our stockings, but lo and behold, no raccoon. Par for the course. :thumbdown: :?: :?:


----------



## Bekaknits (Mar 31, 2011)

yes, this happens. when i am going to have a lot of people in the house, i hide things in the trunk of my car. no one but me can get to it and they have no idea.

Beka


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

I recently lost my keys for nearly a month. I took apart every drawer,box,purse,nightstand,etc in the house, even moved furniture. One day I was walking thru the garage and there they were lying on a storage box in plain sight (several of us had looked in the garage) There be ghosts responsible!


kac47874 said:


> forgot the st anthony's prayer. i lost my keys a couple months ago, for the life of me, i can't find them. hope this helps.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I was spinning yarn and was so proud. I even made the twisted braid when finished. Took a picture and put the skein away where it would be safe..by safe I mean away from my little dog...now that was months ago and till today I'm still looking for it. I really hate when this happens.....


----------



## bjmesser52641 (Nov 25, 2011)

I spend half of my time looking for "things". And I usually find what I was looking for last week. HA Once I knitted mittens for each of my children for the next winter, and in between knitting and winter, we moved. I never found those mittens. To this day, I wonder where they went.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

No, you are not nuts, I'm losing things all the time & I have a very small house. This Xmas I gave my S.O. a glass jewelry box that I had bought for him last year & then couldn't find at Xmas. Also, during the year I buy things & hoard them for Xmas. This year I had bought 4 books that you record with your voice for my 4 great-grandkids & "put them away for Xmas". I looked high & low for them when I wanted to wrap them & I was so sure I knew exactly where they were but, they weren't there! I found them Xmas Eve Day packed in a box with Xmas decorations that I had decided not to use! Soooo frustrating esp. when my daughter said "I have a Xmas
closet & everything I buy for Xmas goes in there & I don't lose
anything"! Nice, if you have a huge home like she does where 
you have an extra closet!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Please let us know when and where you find your gifts.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I used to blame missing items on the kids. The last one left home 20 years ago. Then I blamed the cats. Now I blame the cats and dogs. I couldn't possibly "loose" things. I once lost my keys somewhere from the car to the house. Found them months later in a bag with yarn that I had bought on sale that day and had tossed into a big box of yarn.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


I do this kind of thing all the time and I put things in strange places, like a bag of lettuce in the freezer. YUK! Makes it real difficult to find because you can't just look in the places where you would usually put stuff. Don't worry about alzheimer's though. As long as you know you lost something you are ok. It is after you lost it and don't remember you lost it that you have a problem so we are all in good shape. My daughter tells me I have so much info in my brain and I have just filed it away and can't retrieve it at the moment. Sometimes those moments are pretty long!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, I've put things away and forgotten what I did with them! I've purchased the Knitpicks interchangeable wooden needles, and for I don't know how long wondered where in the world they were. Couldn't find them anywhere. 

I've been sloooowly cleaning out my UFOs and giving them away to the folks in my knitting group, and I FINALLY found the interchangeable needles in with one of the UFOs. Whew!

And don't get me started about the knitting gauge I put away or lost and can't find! ;-)

Hazel


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I haven't lost any projects beacuse once finished they go into the 'project box'--NO other place. However I have lost a garnet ring that my MOther had given me-in my house. The last place I saw it was the jewelry box on the dinning room table-I've torn the place apart and can't find it-so destresing. Say a prayer and sooner or later it will be answered. One thing I have learned is NEVER to put things in a safe place-you're doomed if you do that


----------



## stitchinpuffin (Mar 18, 2011)

About 2 months ago, I found 3 skeins of cashmere-merino in a lovely green, perfect for a scarf I wanted to make for me. (Only 3 skeins left, in sale bin, of course!) Had to finish presents first, so put yarn aside. Now presents are done, and all I can find are 2 skeins and the wrapper from the 3rd! Have no clue what happened, but house will be dismantled piece by piece until I have my yarn for my scarf!!! BTW, don't think for a moment that I have no other yarn I could use to make a lovely scarf --- I just want my fern green!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Maggiebar, 
I did the ST Anthony's prayer too. My Mother was absolutly certain he can find anything. And yes i lose things too. The amazing thing is I found a 100 bill in my jewelry case. I have no ideal how long it has been there. The only time I get 100,s is when I sell paintings and I usally sock it in the bank right away. I thing a big bill stays together much longer than a small one, so I am thinking of some nice woll in my future. I boght somebamboo ewe for a sweater at Michaels. Offf to walk my friends dog as they are away for Chriatmas. It has been below freezing every morning and sometimes below 10F. I love this dog but I won't miss the cold mornings of waling when her family returns today.
Pat


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I haven't lost knitted things yet (I leave them sitting on the guest room bed), but I've lost everything else, including the cats!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Have you checked the car trunk?


I was just thinking that!!! Also, did you put the bag you are looking for in another bag or box and forgot? I have done this so many times (including this week looking for Christmas gifts!) that I have lost count. I truly believe I have gremlins in my house moving things!!! I find that if I can forget that I am looking for something, I will find it by accident.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ask the 'divas' of the knitted gifts to put them back where they belong, and stop playing tricks!


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Hilda said:


> I used to blame missing items on the kids. The last one left home 20 years ago. Then I blamed the cats. Now I blame the cats and dogs. I couldn't possibly "loose" things. I once lost my keys somewhere from the car to the house. Found them months later in a bag with yarn that I had bought on sale that day and had tossed into a big box of yarn.


I, too, used to blame the kids or the "ghost in the house", but since I live alone, maybe it's me. Ha.

This has been posted before, but the biggest thing I ever lost was my vacuum cleaner. Found it eventually with clothes draped over it. Was sorry that I had to begin vacuuming again. Ha. Good thing we can laugh at ourselves.

I once set my timer, and when it went off, I couldn't remember what I was timing. Ha. Never did remember that one.

Have you ever driven somewhere and upon arriving, wondered which route you took. Now, that's scary.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh dear. I'm feeling for you because I seem to do this kind of thing all the time now. I tell my family "It's not Alzheimers...yet. It's only "Some-Timers!!!!!!" ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

I went away for Thanksgiving, and stashed my appointment book (business and personal) where I knew it would be.......finally found it just before Christmas. At my shop, I can never find anything. Since I am the only one working there....It has to be the teddy bears. I make them out of old real fur coats, and I am sure they play at night, and don't put things away!
Several years ago I was taking a quilting class. The teacher moved away and the class ended. All of my squares disappeared. All the tools, and other fabrics were there, but no finished squares! About four years later, we were going on a picnic and I remembered having a flannel backed tablecloth that would be just right for the park. It looked a little funny when I pulled it out of the cupboard, not folded very neatly. You guessed it! I had used the flannel side to arrange the squares. They now all reside in the container with the rest of the fabrics, and someday (?) I will get back to it.

Do let us know when you find your lost bag.


----------



## mjcathy (Oct 27, 2011)

I have done this Sooooooo many times. Just this Christmas I put away dd's present and still can't find it. I was so upset because it was a really special present. You definitely are not alone in this.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I not only lose things to do with my knitting, one time when I was shopping at Costco and went out with my cart I couldn't find my car. I thought I knew exactly where I had parked but it wasn't there. A young couple saw me wandering around and asked if I needed help. They found it. It was beside a tree in the same aisle I was looking but in the lower lot instead of the upper one. A decided "Senior Moment".


----------



## Becsmom (Mar 25, 2011)

Sure hope you find it!! Good luck


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Needleme said:


> I'll say a quick prayer to St. Anthony:
> 
> Dear St. Anthony, please come around,
> Maggiebir's knitting is lost and can't be found.


I'm with you!!! St.Anthony is amazing. Just close you're eyes and relax and say you have faith. You will be so happy!!


----------



## singingknitter (Nov 28, 2011)

One Christmas, I hid my daughter's gift really well because she was always seeking and finding before the big day. When it came to wrapping her gift, I had absolutely no idea where I had put it!! 
Solution - send her on the hunt for her own gift - and she found it!!


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


I lose Christmas presents every year, it's part of the family tradition I started years ago. Annoying as all heck for me, but the family gets a big chuckle out of getting their Christmas gifts in the middle of summer the next year or for the next Christmas LOL.

Say a quick pray to Heavenly Father to help you find the bag. He loves you and if you are upset about it, so is He and wants to help.

Good luck.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am famous for that, as was my mother before me, and my daughter after me. found all the sock knitting bits of leftover balls yesterday, after spending weeks looking for them to start a young woman on my addiction- in November!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

It happens to me all the time. I don't know how many times I've blamed the maid (we don't have one!). But if we did, it would come in handy.

I had made a "snake" scarf for my 6-year-old great grandson as a little extra joke Christmas gift, but when it came time to sew on the eyes and add it to the Christmas package for mailing, I COULD NOT find it. Guess where it was? Our new kitten loves plastic bags and had dragged it behind a rocker in my living room. I found it too late for mailing.

Now if I could only blame her for the other items that are missing. Maybe someone else has offered this prayer, but St. Anthony is known for finding lost articles.

"St. Anthony, please look around, (fill in the blank) has been lost and can't be found."

It has worked for me in the past, but I must not be in God's good graces right now, because it isn't working.


----------



## Mombee (May 21, 2011)

This happened to me on Christmas Eve. I had a two part gift for my neighbor. Found the first part but could not find the two candles that went with it. I looked everywhere; I knew that I had just seen them earlier that day. I finally gave up and took her the fist part of her gift and explained that as soon as I found the other half I would bring it over. Came home and went into the kitchen to put some food in the fridge. Opened the door and there were the two candles. I had put them in the fridge the day before because I read somewhere that if put into the refrigerator for a period of time, that candles would not drip as much. Makes me wonder sometimes if my head is on straight. I have done things like this too many times.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, McGuire, I'm going to make you feel so much better. This morning I'm going to pick up 4 prescriptions at the pharmacy. Yep, the same 4 I picked up last Tuesday. Brought them home, put the bag on the dining table (where we put everything). Saw them there a couple of times, and then.... I have looked everywhere in the house, rererechecked the car, and Christmas Eve while it was still light, I went through the closest dumpster. My insurance paid for most of the first batch, but I will be paying for this batch all by myself. I'm just grateful that my pharmacist will refill them and that I can take money I inherited to pay for them, because it can't come out of household.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

DorisT said:


> It happens to me all the time. I don't know how many times I've blamed the maid (we don't have one!). But if we did, it would come in handy.
> 
> I had made a "snake" scarf for my 6-year-old great grandson as a little extra joke Christmas gift, but when it came time to sew on the eyes and add it to the Christmas package for mailing, I COULD NOT find it. Guess where it was? Our new kitten loves plastic bags and had dragged it behind a rocker in my living room. I found it too late for mailing.
> 
> ...


I blame my cats for a lot of the things that go missing in our house. After all, we DO have eleven cats, and they love to hide things. But various rooms--DH's office and my yarn room (it used to be the knitting room, but now it's so crowded that I doubt I could knit in there)--have their doors closed all the time so the cats can't get in there and create total havoc.

I'll try the St. Anthony prayer and see if my Knit to Fit Gauge O Knit will come back to me! It's absurd, isn't it, to've gotten so attached to this tool?

Hazel


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Don't you wish you could have back all of that time spent looking for lost things? It just doesn't seem fair that we do this more and more as we get older. Some days, I feel like I've wandered about most of the day looking for one thing or another and getting side tracked by shiny things.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

You are NOT nuts. I could not find my girlfriend's present. I told her that if I didn't find it, I would wrap up a box with a piece of a paper in it, telling her what the gift was and when I found it she'd get it. I DID find it in a spot I don't remember even putting it. You are NOT nuts.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Fear not, our memories are intact and working. It's the work of menehunes, the mysterious little Hawaiian mischief makers who love to hide things! If you are in someone else's house and lose something it's because the menehunes want you to return. I haven't quite figured out why they hide so many things in my home but I guess they just have a wild sense of humor! One day I'm gonna catch one of the little guys and have a long talk with him!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Garage? Car Trunk?
I have gotten into the habit of putting all presents to be given at a later date into a Suitcase. 

Let us know where you found it.


----------



## rubeus hagrid (Nov 30, 2011)

It is a very common disease in older people called CRS. Can't remember shtuff (polite word). Don't worry. You will remember.


----------



## mamastress (Feb 9, 2011)

I do this so much that I no longer stress about it. I always say that Gremlins took whatever it is that I lost.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh my been there done that lol I ended up finding the stash in my dryer!! thought for sure no one would look there and so it was , now as I get older its getting more difficult to remember where I put things soooo when I do something I bring up notepad and type my hiding spot in there ....lol only way to go ....


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Any time my Grandmother couldn't find something, she said a short prayer to St. Anthony. It went like this:

"Tony Tony look around, there is something to be found."
And she would find the thing that was "lost". I say that little prayer to this day when I need to find something.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

It's happened many times.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


I think we've all "been there, done that." Like someone else said, you will probably find it when you stop looking for it. It will show up somewhere where you least expect it. Don't worry about it. Just start another project and relax. I can't tell you how many times I have looked upstairs and downstairs for a knitting bag, only to find it a few days later right where it should have been in the first place! I think there must be "knitting elves" who move things around to annoy me! LOL!! Good luck and let us know when you find it.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I remember once my husband went through his sweaters and sorted two bags, one for the Goodwill and one to keep. Well you guessed it he took the wrong bag to the Goodwill and put the other bag in the bottom of his closet. He didn't discover his mistake until the next winter when we hunted all over for one of his good sweaters. It took us forever to figure it out what he had done.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Glad it happens to other people too. Otherwise I would have to think I am crazy.
Many times I work on something , put it down,... and puff it is gone. Takes me an hour to find it again.
At least I know what i am doing with my time. LOOKING, LOOKING, LOOKING for things I just had in my hand.
Join the crowd.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


Constantly . . . People often get their gifts months (or years) later when I find them again. I'm famous in my family for doing it, . . . but we laugh together.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

mcguire said:


> maggieblr said:
> 
> 
> > For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> ...


Good luck with your surgery. I've had two cataract surgeries and a cornea transplant. I would rather have eye surgery than foot surgery, which I've had twice. No problems with the eyes, but I did overdo with the first bunion/neuroma surgery!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sorry I have so much company! In the house I used to live in I FINALLY got smart, and instead of squirreling away items I bought or made during the year, I found a very large heavy cardboard box that just fit under the bottom shelf in my linen closet in the hall. I hid everything in that box and it was wonderful not to panic at the last minute. 

I don't have such a space in this house, so I'm back to losing gifts before it's time to give them. It occurred to me buy a small notebook to record what I have hidden where, so I can't explain why I haven't done that.

I do exactly the same thing with knitting yarns and projects!! If you get this solved, please share your method!

I hope you all had a Merry Christmas or whatever you celebrate. Anyway, I wish EVERYBODY a wonderful Happy New Year!

Virginia


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

mamahen said:


> Hilda said:
> 
> 
> > I used to blame missing items on the kids. The last one left home 20 years ago. Then I blamed the cats. Now I blame the cats and dogs. I couldn't possibly "loose" things. I once lost my keys somewhere from the car to the house. Found them months later in a bag with yarn that I had bought on sale that day and had tossed into a big box of yarn.
> ...


I agree that arriving somewhere and wondering how you got there is scary. Been there, done that.


----------



## caper 2011 (Dec 19, 2011)

You really are not alone.Latest thing for me was a few bracelets had picked up in October as Christmas gifts. Have searched all my good hiding spots with no luck. Also done it with knitting projects and yarn too.They will show up when you least expect to find them.Good luck!!!!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


All the time!! Just the other day I went looking for a specific pattern for my niece & went thru everything I could think of, including my 10 x 5 storage shed where I keep most of my stash. Finally found it in the bag I set aside to use for the project 'as it grows'. The bag slipped behind something all the way in the back of my clothes closet! It's always in the 'last place you look' lol. Good luck in finding your items!!


----------



## caper 2011 (Dec 19, 2011)

You really are not alone.Latest thing for me was a few bracelets had picked up in October as Christmas gifts. Have searched all my good hiding spots with no luck. Also done it with knitting projects and yarn too.They will show up when you least expect to find them.Good luck!!!!!


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

On the subject of losing things, here's my story. My husband used my car during the winter of 2009 and promptly lost the keys. Not only the keys to the car, but the house key and postal box key along with all of the little "membership key tags" that many businesses give out. We both looked in every nook and cranny that we could to no avail. Then in January of this year, we had to cover some plants because of some anticipated freezing weather. We use wooden clothespins to clip the covers together and LO AND BEHOLD, I stuck my hand in the bag and pulled out my keys. He still loses things, but I try to keep better track of his clipping now.


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

It is wonderful to know that I am not alone in this. I made two newborn sweaters for my first grandson and 12 bootie sets, had to move to a new location. Child was born last October, I still can not find the bag these were put in.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

MarySandra said:


> I remember once my husband went through his sweaters and sorted two bags, one for the Goodwill and one to keep. Well you guessed it he took the wrong bag to the Goodwill and put the other bag in the bottom of his closet. He didn't discover his mistake until the next winter when we hunted all over for one of his good sweaters. It took us forever to figure it out what he had done.


I'm so afraid that this is what happened to my yarn and WIPs. Truly, I hope not.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh,you are in great company. Chances are the bag is hiding in plain sight somewhere.
My husband said we are going to make a list of where we have hidden eveything and put the list either in my under clothes drawer or the top shelf of the freezer.
There are still several items we could not find for Christmas.
And my grandchildren, now grown, are so used to have my presents extended throughout the year that it has become an expected and exciting tradition. When a box from Nanny comes, they smile.
Please don't beat yourself up about this. Just relax and when you are looking for something else, you will find that bag. Then all the kin will be joyful to get their presents whatever the day may be.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes...and sometimes I think (know) it's my mind!!!

We have gremlins (not just at Halloween) who make important "things" disappear...and non-important things appear in their place. A counter that was clear at night is their favorite. 

You might try the trunk of your car (no one would look there). Under the beds (dust bunnies don't talk).

Or...sit down and have a cup of coffee and realize you are part of a growing community of "Forgetters Anonymous". Age is not a factor!!!

Best wishes for the new year...and all of its found projects.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


Ah, yes, Christmas morning. My DD and I spent two hours looking for the penguin hat that I sized up from toddler to crazy adult size for my younger son. I put it away where I'd have it when I wrapped. Of course DD took the wrapping paper boxes out for me so I never thought about it until I was filling stockings. She found it on the closet floor, along with two T shirts I'd bought for the boys' stockings too.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Why is it that I can't remember where I put things, yet I can remember all the words to almost every song the Beatles ever did??

Hazel


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hunted everywhere for homemade beaded bells for the Xmas tree. Well, the tree is trimmed but no bells are on there. I just had another glass of eggnog and forgot about it. Tree looked pretty good without the bells after that eggnog.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I hate it when I hide things from myself! And find them a month after I needed them. My kids saw me drop a piece of paper once and it disappeared behind the sofa. Not there when we pulled the sofa out. We all saw it go! Only me...

Now whenever I buy something as a gift, my husband quizzes me about where I am going to put it and has me make lists. Of course, I often lose my lists...


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just noticed that 11 pages full of forgetting guys and gals so the original message on this forum about forgetting should show the world that we're all the same.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


Aha, Maggie, you sound just like me. I am still trying to remember if I found all my presents to give and if not where would I have put them. I forget where I put things every day. It concerns me sometimes. My DIL tells me I turn the water on in the kitchin sink then leave the K without shutting off the water when I don't even remember turning it on. Yes, my dear, I think most of us have momemts like you have. You are not nuts, perhaps a little pre-occupied and not paying attention but NOT nuts. Love, Wynn


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

jltrask said:


> I hate it when I hide things from myself! And find them a month after I needed them. My kids saw me drop a piece of paper once and it disappeared behind the sofa. Not there when we pulled the sofa out. We all saw it go! Only me...
> 
> Now whenever I buy something as a gift, my husband quizzes me about where I am going to put it and has me make lists. Of course, I often lose my lists...


You know if DGD who lives here ever figures out that from November 1 on all those storage containers and cedar chests in my bedroom and bathroom do NOT have yarn in them, I'm sunk. This way I don't usually lose gifts, usually being the operative word.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

OK ladies I demand that all of you remove the cameras you have installed in my house...LOL...I have done all you have mentioned above...I bet none of you have put shoes in the freezer...don't ask me why, I think I had them in my hands and went to the freezer and just automatically put them in there...can you imagine the look on my husband's face when he found them and I couldn't remember putting them there! Ah life!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

OK ladies I demand that all of you remove the cameras you have installed in my house...LOL...I have done all you have mentioned above...I bet none of you have put shoes in the freezer...don't ask me why, I think I had them in my hands and went to the freezer and just automatically put them in there...can you imagine the look on my husband's face when he found them and I couldn't remember putting them there! Ah life!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

This seems to be "normal", as so many of us have done the same. I knit a sweater years ago for my sister. I no longer had the pattern, as I lent it to someone. I bought a vintage pattern book on line, which came with 2 "extras". One was the exact Brunswick booklet that had this pattern. I was so excited and put it somewhere safe. Well...two months later, I cannot find it. It must be in one of two rooms, but it isn't. I have not stopped obsessing about it and cannot find it on Ebay, either.  :-(


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I think we all do that sometimes. It is probably in a bag that you think is something else. I have done that and thought I put it in a different colored bag than I actually did. When I left it alone, it came home.LOL

Actually I had provided 8 gifts for us to do a round robin gift exchange and lost one of the gifts, I went through every gift under the tree and could not find it until Christmas morning when every gift had been unwrapped and my son pulled out a gift bag with no name on it and then the light bulb went off. When I was looking for it the night before I had this preconceived idea of what it should look like! Hope you find your presents!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh never. Almost every day and some times I do not fined what I am looking for until I clean out a closet and there the darn thing is.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

my things disappear reqularly sometimes in 3's but fortunately most do show up eventually - good luck in finding them before the recepients out grow them!!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh dear, the bag will turn up. I too lost my Christmas present to my husband. It wasn't wrapped, so I hid it somewhere.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> I haven't lost any projects beacuse once finished they go into the 'project box'--NO other place. However I have lost a garnet ring that my MOther had given me-in my house. The last place I saw it was the jewelry box on the dinning room table-I've torn the place apart and can't find it-so destresing. Say a prayer and sooner or later it will be answered. One thing I have learned is NEVER to put things in a safe place-you're doomed if you do that


I wish I could say i havent lost any projects, but they do usually turn up. Check in your stash, in the laundry and anywhere else. Stop thinking about it and you'll find it.

I had a garnet ring that my family in Italy sent me. I lost it, couldn't find it and a pair of earrings my favorite great-uncle gave me. later that month, my house was robbed and all my other jewelry was stolen. I later found those 2 pieces in the back of a cubby hole.

I'll say the St. Anthony prayer for you too! I went to school at a St. Anthony's when I was young and I'll give it extra Umpfh!


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

I have done the same thing. I had a bag with my presents for my son, DIL and grandson. When I came to wrap up all my presents I could not find the above bag. I wrapped every thing else but I still have not found this bag, I had to substitute all of the things, luckily they liked them. I have also been through my home more than once but they are still missing. This always seems to happen when I put something away safely.


----------



## marie cook (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh, how lovely to hear that I am not the only one! Last year my sons decided that I can't live alone any more with no one to do the yard, etc. So here I am in WA, after a lifetime in CA. Oh me! I may never find Anything again. Oh well, every day is a new surprise, hmm? Cookie, in WA


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Daily, this happens daily. I keep blaming it on chemo brain but am beginning to think it *may* be a personality trait. There was the time I made all new clothes for the beginning of school - we were moving ourselves down the road to a new house and I put all the hamper clothers in a green garbage bag. No, I did not technically "lose" them. DH threw them out, thinking it was garbage... Now the brand new tooth that I had made a few months ago to snap into a hole in my mouth.... Not having ever had a false tooth, it takes a bit of getting used to and I frequently put it on the table next to my chair.... I heard it drop and got up to look for it... Nowhere.. DH and I looked, nowhere... Did not vacum for a week. I finally decided to wash the tile floors and picked up the rug near the front door and thee, under the rug, was the tooth. We had been in and out of that door a million times. It's a mitricle it was not crushed to bits.

DH can always tell when I have lost something. He says it looks like robbers came in and were looking for something very small and very valuable...

I go to knit with a friend once a week. There is not a week goes by that I have not misplaced or lost some thing I had planned to bring along. Her wristlets just barely made it into wrapping paper for Christmas because I was either missing one of the 3 colors of yarn, the pattern or the needles... I *did* misplace the Christmas watch I bought to go with them but,fortunately, had one of my own and the box so that I could wrap it... That means I have a really nice holiday watvh somewhere. Hope t shows up for next season.. This is the person who used to have a list every day, color codes, has organized and supervised more office redos and moves than I care to mention --

I look at it this way, it is always such a nice surprise when I open a drawer and find the watches I bought for the girls two years ago or the top I totally forgot that I bought or the yarn that got stashed in a drawer when I was doing a "quick" pick-up. I'll start worrying when I find it all -- or think I found it all -- what else could be missing? -- did I stash money -- do I own a lot of jewelry? -- did I ever have keys to the front door? Like Scarlett in "Gone With the Wind" I'll worry about it tomorrow....


----------



## Judy T (Dec 9, 2011)

What is the only place you would NEVER have put it??


----------



## judygold (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this. Yes, it has happened to me . . . actually spent much of yesterday trying to figure out where I put a little pewter Christmas tree music box last year. I wanted to put it out for New Years (when my daughter and her family will be here). Looked all over; can't find it. I will probably find it between March and June, I hope. Hope you find your presents soon.


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

Thankyou friends for all your comments, I read every one of them. Some are so familiar, been there, done that. This is not the only time I have misplaced something, but this was presents for others. I enjoyed reading about HoneyOink and the shoes in the freezer and Hazel who remembers most of the Beatles songs. 
I FOUND THE BAG. I thought it was green, no it was red. I found it in the bottom of a laundry basket I put in my bedroom with other things, after a quick go thru on the night before the party. I found it today, when I was looking for my purse, which I rarely carry. And there was this red bag, and I thought, hmmm maybe it was red.....
Thankyou for all your comments, your stories, your prayers, and suggestions. I feel so much like family now that we have shared so much of ourselves. Blessings, and again Happy New Year, and thankyou.......


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Our biggest family joke is Mil usually finds the Halloween candy when she is hiding the Christmas candy, the Christmas when hiding the Easter candy and the Easter when hiding the Halloween. You think she would remember? No, she doesn't hide them in the same place ever! Sometimes, she just finds it in July. She has quit buying & hiding holiday candy.

I don't usually loose things when I have *hidden* them, just when left out or "put away".


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

HoneyOink said:


> OK ladies I demand that all of you remove the cameras you have installed in my house...LOL...I have done all you have mentioned above...I bet none of you have put shoes in the freezer...don't ask me why, I think I had them in my hands and went to the freezer and just automatically put them in there...can you imagine the look on my husband's face when he found them and I couldn't remember putting them there! Ah life!


You had me laughing my sides down... :lol:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS on finding your bag!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hazel


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

HoneyOink, you have made this part of my day. My daughter and son-in-love coming from Georgia tonight whom I have not seen for 7 months will be topping that..... but thank you thank you. Good belly laugh.

rebrenner31, I found a sweater I started knitting back in 1982 just recently. the front and back were done and joined and one sleeve was 3/4 done. at least the yarn and directions are with it. so believe I will finish it. It was my first project at knitting and am surprised at how well I did. imagine that. it was using scraps of yarn and looks like Joseph's coat of many colors and I love it all over again. It will have to be for one of my granddaughters now though....way too small anymore for me.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

my new years resolution is every year to get more organized, so that i won't spent so much time looking for things. i look for things everyday. what really gets to me is when i have to look for something i know, i just had. and it is gone! don't you wish we had all the time back that we waste looking for things?


----------



## judygold (Nov 14, 2011)

Hooray! Happy that the lost is found!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

My Goodness, this is a topic that many of us have in common. Myself included. I try to be somewhat organized, BUT some things just escape my plan. I lost a pair of foot orthotics 2 years ago. they could only be in the closet, with shoes, right? No, they have vanished. 
I put away an electric throw with its cord last Spring. Found the throw, without the cord. We looked everywhere...no cord. Not logical at all. 

I was told once that memory problems are not the result of a faulty brain or old age, but a consequence of being a super-busy and active person, who has so many activities on their mind that the mental circuits often sort of short-circuit, due to overload. I rather like that theory. Don't you? The members of this forum are bright, busy, productive, engaged in many different things. It has to be a circuit failure. And temporary. I'll go with that.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> My Goodness, this is a topic that many of us have in common. Myself included. I try to be somewhat organized, BUT some things just escape my plan. I lost a pair of foot orthotics 2 years ago. they could only be in the closet, with shoes, right? No, they have vanished.
> I put away an electric throw with its cord last Spring. Found the throw, without the cord. We looked everywhere...no cord. Not logical at all.
> 
> I was told once that memory problems are not the result of a faulty brain or old age, but a consequence of being a super-busy and active person, who has so many activities on their mind that the mental circuits often sort of short-circuit, due to overload. I rather like that theory. Don't you? The members of this forum are bright, busy, productive, engaged in many different things. It has to be a circuit failure. And temporary. I'll go with that.


I like your theory a lot.

Your story reminded me that I have one of those electric frying pans, but I can't find the cord to it. It's impossible to operate it without the cord, so I dumped the frying pan. How much ya wanna bet that the cord suddenly shows up?

Hazel


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi, nice to know that the gremlin I have in this house, that moves things around, and moves them out of the house (I am pretty sure the gremlin does move them out of the house) has relatives elsewhere................


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

in Nov 2010 i lost what i call my housekeeping purse hunted high and low for it could not find it D H said it had been stolen i said NO. any way this sept i was looking for my bag of bits for my shoe box i found the bag in the wardrobe which is not used much looked inside and there was my purse and a packet of rubber gloves inside the purse was 6o pound which came at just the right time as i was going to the N E C to a craft show so dont give up just dont look any more and they will apear i had even pin the DEVIL which is stick a nob pin somewhere in the furniture and say I PIN THE DEVIL some times it works


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm glad you found your bag!! When I lose something...which I do all the time, I have to wait for it to reappear...oh, we all look for it,but usually to no avail..when an item reappears it's always in some STRANGE place!!
julie


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I am with Mrs. Mac never heard of that theory but it works for me many thank you's


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

mcguire said:


> maggieblr said:
> 
> 
> > For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> ...


Guess where I found my glasses.? In my knitting bag after lookinbg the house over......


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh, I also have lost my garage door opener.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

If it wasn't for hunting for all the things I misplace I would never get any exercise.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh no, you are not alone! A few weeks ago, we were going on vacation. With all the extra things in my purse, since we were taking a rental car, I didn't really need the extra weight of my key ring in the purse. I put it somewhere, & since my husband was standing next to me, I said to him, "In case I forget, remember where I am putting these keys". We returned home, and neither one of us can remember where those keys are! We have looked everywhere we can think of, even places we know they _ can't _ be, & still no keys. I could give many more examples. I think that today, we have so many things on our minds, that we just can't keep it all straight. Hopefully, when we least expect it, we will find those missing things! Thank you for asking; I don't feel like such a dunce knowing that there are others in the same place, and that I am not alone! jp


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

JoABrowning said:


> This happened to me on Christmas Eve. I had a two part gift for my neighbor. Found the first part but could not find the two candles that went with it. I looked everywhere; I knew that I had just seen them earlier that day. I finally gave up and took her the fist part of her gift and explained that as soon as I found the other half I would bring it over. Came home and went into the kitchen to put some food in the fridge. Opened the door and there were the two candles. I had put them in the fridge the day before because I read somewhere that if put into the refrigerator for a period of time, that candles would not drip as much. Makes me wonder sometimes if my head is on straight. I have done things like this too many times.


At least this made sense. I once found my scissors in the fridge. Ha. Now there is absoutely no reason for putting them there.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

HoneyOink said:


> OK ladies I demand that all of you remove the cameras you have installed in my house...LOL...I have done all you have mentioned above...I bet none of you have put shoes in the freezer...don't ask me why, I think I had them in my hands and went to the freezer and just automatically put them in there...can you imagine the look on my husband's face when he found them and I couldn't remember putting them there! Ah life!


Hi,

Maybe I need to check the freezer for my Santa hat. When I went to get it in the closet where I usually put it after each Christmas celebration, it wasn't there for the first time in about 30 years. I searched throughout the house, but didn't check the freezer. Ha.

Guess I'll find it for Mardi Gras or Easter. Would it be wierd to wear it then? Ha.

I have laughed so much at all of our common "oops" moments.

Georgie


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I've been there and done that. Have you looked behind the sofa, in Rubbermaid storage boxes that are stowed away in a closet, behind anything in your closets. Sure hope you didn't think the bag was trash and tossed them in the refuse barrel. Just sit down have a cup of your favorite tea or coffee or better yet a good stiff drink. Have positive thoughts that you WILL find them. I will say a prayer that you do find them this week.
Have a Healthy & Happy New Year.
DotS.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you just had too much on your mind and it will show up so don't worry.try not thinking about it and it will turn up.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> Thankyou friends for all your comments, I read every one of them. Some are so familiar, been there, done that. This is not the only time I have misplaced something, but this was presents for others. I enjoyed reading about HoneyOink and the shoes in the freezer and Hazel who remembers most of the Beatles songs.
> I FOUND THE BAG. I thought it was green, no it was red. I found it in the bottom of a laundry basket I put in my bedroom with other things, after a quick go thru on the night before the party. I found it today, when I was looking for my purse, which I rarely carry. And there was this red bag, and I thought, hmmm maybe it was red.....
> Thankyou for all your comments, your stories, your prayers, and suggestions. I feel so much like family now that we have shared so much of ourselves. Blessings, and again Happy New Year, and thankyou.......


Well, well ! This St. Anthony is on the ball. I am very impressed. Oh me, of little faith.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

As you can see you are not alone in this situation! I am there to the point that one year, when I was working, a put my W-2 in a safe place. That was many years and moves ago and have still not found it! I call it "multi-tasking syndrome" Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

As the velcro of our memories age, things don't stick very well.


----------



## Msj (Aug 2, 2011)

I blame it on Gremlins. I can lay something down, go to pick it up 5-10 minutes later and it's not there. The next day/week I find it. Exactly where I knew I put it. It's got to be Gremlins. It runs in the family and it's happened all my life.


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

My grandmother once "lost" the beautiful diamond watch my grandfather bought her for her birthday. She was heart broken. About 3 weeks later I spied it on the top of the decorative coffee pot sitting in the middle of the dining room table. It did sort of blend in with the chrome top (remember the 50s?). She was very happy with me that day.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Is there a fourth dimension? Sometimes I find things in places I already looked. In plain sight. How come I didn't see it before. Oh yeah, different bag, didn't recognize it. Look for something else and you will find the other.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I have cleaned out the closets and searched everywhere for my pattern booklet. Any suggestions? I hope I am as lucky as you were to find your missing bag of gifts.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I often wonder if some of the items that I can't find were only in my dreams. I lose things minutes after I use them. One of my measuring tapes was missing for days recently - I had actually put it away in my tools basket.
Who would think to look in the spot where it belongs?
;-)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

rebrenner31 said:


> I have cleaned out the closets and searched everywhere for my pattern booklet. Any suggestions? I hope I am as lucky as you were to find your missing bag of gifts.


If you believe in St. Anthony & the Infant Child they will never leave you down. Try it say a prayer to St. Anthony you will be surprised how fast he will anwer your prayer.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, I put things in a safe place.......but then forget WHICH safe place I put them in. Join the Club!


----------



## judygold (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, I still haven't found my musical Christmas tree, but I did find the extra chargers for my cell phone, which had been missing for months. (1 down, 1 to go)


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I even misplaced my check register book. It doesn't have my name on it, or my bank number so it isn't dangerous, but it was almost full and I need it.

I have gone through a lot of stuff and a lot of prayers.

I guess I just don't like to feel senile.

In the past, I have hidden Christmas presents (wrapped) in the trunk of my car, so that is a great place to look.

Carolyn


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Indeed I have. The strangest that comes to mind right now is a kit for a pair of socks that I was sure had accidentally been thrown away. Turned up in the picnic cooler!

I say it's genetic. When I was 12, one of my dad's screwdrivers was missing for weeks. It turned up in a curler bag I got for Christmas.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Is there a fourth dimension? Sometimes I find things in places I already looked. In plain sight. How come I didn't see it before. Oh yeah, different bag, didn't recognize it. Look for something else and you will find the other.


Wasn't there a movie about people who lived under the floorboards and took things?


----------



## bettyboop (Feb 10, 2011)

All the time.


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


You are not alone in doing that. I have done it many times. I did say to my husband that I would tell him where I put things for safe keeping but when I ask him he can't remember either! Hope your presents turn up soon or maybe they will in time for next year and it will save you knitting them all over again. Good luck.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah sad to say I belong in that same club. And I'm organized which makes it sooo frustrating. I know its sitting in plan sight


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, I just got home from work and I am amazed at how meany have responded. It is fun to read! so will you let us know when you find the loot! 
Tony, Tony come around, something's lost that must be found!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

We have lost things in my house. My daughter and I bought some cardstock for scrapbooking and left it on the dining room table, but it disappeared completely, a year later we have not come across it. About ten weeks ago all my photos had scrapbooked were in a recyclable bag and it has gone missing, so we started cleaning out the garage and I am cleaning out all my cupboards in the house to look for them. I usually keep my presents in my bedroom by the side of my chester drawers, so I always know where they are. So you are not alone in forgetting where you put things.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

I just had this happen with a bag full of Christmas gifts which had all come from the bookstore at the college my daughter graduated from some years ago. I went through the house at least 4 times over 3 days - not sure how many times I actually walked by the bag (which was in plain sight) before I finally spotted it.

By the way - St. Anthony does indeed help to locate things. I don't remember if I asked him but I DID find the bag!!


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

Same things happens to me....


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

kathy320 said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a fourth dimension? Sometimes I find things in places I already looked. In plain sight. How come I didn't see it before. Oh yeah, different bag, didn't recognize it. Look for something else and you will find the other.
> ...


Yes it was called The Borrowers


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

DotS said:


> I've been there and done that. Have you looked behind the sofa, in Rubbermaid storage boxes that are stowed away in a closet, behind anything in your closets. Sure hope you didn't think the bag was trash and tossed them in the refuse barrel. Just sit down have a cup of your favorite tea or coffee or better yet a good stiff drink. Have positive thoughts that you WILL find them. I will say a prayer that you do find them this week.
> Have a Healthy & Happy New Year.
> DotS.


Have faith! A few minutes ago, I found two shawls, one with a matching hat, that I knitted for Christmas gifts, that I've been looking for for days! Hooray!!

Virginia


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

I am terrible at putting things away and not finding them...and it isn't just old age, I have always had that problem! But, one day you will not be looking for those items and there they'll be, and you will want to kick yourself. We have all been there, done that!


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Talking of remembering things, my Mum always said that the brain is like millions of pigeon holes and everything we have ever seen, heard or experienced is stored in one of these holes and the more you fill them up the further back things go. Everything is in there somewhere, we just have to find the right hole!! There are times though I never do find the right one.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

I have this theory to do with the brain and memories. My brain is so full now, having reached that age where I have experienced a lot of things, work/life etc. So the brain has to continue to store it somewhere, and has now chosen my hips, and other places where I wish it wouldn't......



frostyfranny said:


> Talking of remembering things, my Mum always said that the brain is like millions of pigeon holes and everything we have ever seen, heard or experienced is stored in one of these holes and the more you fill them up the further back things go. Everything is in there somewhere, we just have to find the right hole!! There are times though I never do find the right one.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

mayane said:


> I have this theory to do with the brain and memories. My brain is so full now, having reached that age where I have experienced a lot of things, work/life etc. So the brain has to continue to store it somewhere, and has now chosen my hips, and other places where I wish it wouldn't......
> 
> I can relate to that too ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, hazel, Yes, I'll bet it shows up somewhere, just as my orthotics will come to light some day. Meahwhile, the throw is used as a cat bed on top of the cedar chest, so all is not lost. 
I believe that the idea of praying to a saint is OK, but the way it probably works is that we give our concern to the saint, and let go of the problem ourselves. That leaves our mind clear to go ahead, and somewhere down the line, that lost item will surface. Thanks, Saint! Happy New Year, Hazel.


Hazel Blumberg said:


> Mrs. Mac said:
> 
> 
> > My Goodness, this is a topic that many of us have in common. Myself included. I try to be somewhat organized, BUT some things just escape my plan. I lost a pair of foot orthotics 2 years ago. they could only be in the closet, with shoes, right? No, they have vanished.
> ...


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Dont despair, I do this all the time, when you do find them you will feel like a fool cuz there right were you put them. just beware it might be a month from now. LOL


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

All's well that ends well. I remember years ago my Mom was looking for her eyeglasses. She ended up cleaning out her dresser but couldn't find them. When she looked up and looked at herself in the mirror, low & behold there they were perched right on top of her head.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

been there, done that. LOL


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I lost two Christmas presents before I could get them wrapped. That's what happens when I shop early.



maggieblr said:


> For the past few months I have been knitting in a frenzy. With no money for presents for my nieces and nephews and their children, I decided to knit hats, scarves, handwarmers, (haven't learned to do fingers yet), for all the kids. We had a family party on Dec 18th, and I put them all into a shopping bag and put them away, because some of my nieces a nosey, and would look into all the packages for Christmas. Iput the bag away, and enjoyed the party. Well,, on Friday the 23rd went to get the bag to wrap all the gifts, and could not find it. Tore the whole house apart and 3 people helping me look. Today is the 26th, and still have not found them. Totally gone. Cannot remember where I put the bag, and sit here trying to retrace my steps, figuring my reorganizing spots, stop to think and go searching again in the same place I searched a few times already. Not that I have a large house. 4 bedrooms and living room, kitchen and dining area. And 1 bath. but still nothing.
> Tell me I'm not nuts, or maybe living in a knitting world, where I think I knitted these items. Just let me know, anyone else ever put things up and forgot where they are? Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

What really bothers me is that I safety pin my dirty socks together before throwing them into the washing machine. 
I don't know who lives inside that machine, but inevitably, there are several orphans that come out when I put them in the dryer. I search and search. There is no safety pin and no match for the orphan, I would rather both go away than just be left with one,
And this has been happening for 45 years regardless what machine I have had or what state in which we have lived. Remarkable.


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

Behind the davenport?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

you can wash them by hand and still get the same results
maybe its the sock fairy


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, the secret to finding some things is to buy a replacement. At least that works at my house! 
One good thing comes from losing something. I'm sure to find something else that has been missing! I always put things "right where I know where to find them." But somehow, between deciding to do that and actually putting them there, my brain goes into la la land and you never know where things could be. Phone in the refrigerator. Unfortunately, ice cream in the cupboard. Several times I have found things in the microwave.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

No your not nuts many years ago we brought a new van and I was to pick it up on the way home from work. I was given 2 sets of keys and by the time I got home had lost one set and that was only traveling 20 klm and not stopping any place never did find them. DGD got married on a beautiful beach in Mexico last May she sent us a DVD and I put it down couldn't find , found it 6 months later :roll: Anita


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Hopefully when you least expect it, the bag will show up and you'll have next Christmas' presents already to give. Good luck. Any yes - I've done that before.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

SNEAKY LITTLE YARN SNITCHES live everywhere!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

beware they are every where


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I didn't put it away intentionally but before last Christmas I couldn't find my wedding ring. I looked everywhere and vacuumed the place out, but couldn't find it. After Christmas I got really sick and ended up in hospital. WWEELL I felt awful in there, being a Grandmother, without a wedding ring on my finger. It was quite a while after I went home that I found it.
I have a tin in which I put all my 50c coins as I save them. Right next to the tin was my wedding ring. You have no idea how happy I was. I don't remember taking it off and it certainly is not too big for me. So it is a mystery how it got there.
Hang in there, your things will turn up when you least expect them to.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Glad to hear you found the bag.


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

You have just written my biography. We've all been there and done that. It will turn up, sorry the timing is off, but after the intial crush is over, they will be delighted with their gifts.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Have I missed something? has Maggie found the bag? Is that what you are referring to? Am I lost?


jackie1595 said:


> Glad to hear you found the bag.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They are not lost! They are just taking a vacation! You will find them. Maybe not this month or next, but you will and then think of the joy you will have giving presents out of season!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I like your attitude! Your cup is half full!


run4fittness said:


> They are not lost! They are just taking a vacation! You will find them. Maybe not this month or next, but you will and then think of the joy you will have giving presents out of season!


----------



## shirleyMus (Nov 5, 2011)

:roll: When my children were younger I used to buy little things for Christmas presents during the year and put mthem away but when Christmas came I couldn,t find half of them So during the year as i found their gifts i would give them a present. At least this way they din't get everything at once.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I constantly lose my cell phone and have to ask my son to call my number so I can find the darned thing. One nite I got into bed and felt something cold on my feet and there was my cell phone. Went to dinner with some girls and they asked if the phone was on vibrate !!!! Darned girls--I told them that I can't tell them EVERYTHING.


----------



## reginaram1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just happened to see you live in Ripley,Tenn. I have a favorite Aunt who lives there also! Irma Cochran is her name maybe you know her?


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Have I missed something? has Maggie found the bag? Is that what you are referring to? Am I lost?
> 
> 
> jackie1595 said:
> ...


I was just wondering the same thing, so I looked back through the comments and didn't see any indication that she had found the bag.

Linda


----------



## judygold (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, she did find them.


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

It took nearly a year but I also found a lime gree camera that held my daughter's wedding in a laundry basket that was holding things to get putmawaynwhenmimgot the moment....I even boughtma replacement camera butmher wedding vows were lost till that laundry basket got sorted.

I am glad you found work in time....now, enjiynthe peace.

Karen.....still with three unmatched shoes but looking form their mates


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes I have been knitting a baby blackberry jacket with a circular yoke finished it and now cannot find the pattern have searched everywhere, but still no luck


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

My son was just telling me that he recently lost his wallet, he knew it was in the house but could not find it. guess whrer it was? His cat was sitting on it, so now if he mislays anything, he looks under the cat. rujam.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh my, I think this happens to all of us. We tore the house upside down looking for my great grandson's DS gamer and never did find it. Went back to the store a bought a new one. We got back in the car to look for the charger and guess what we found his DS in the car. We took the new one back into the store, they got a laugh out of it. Don't give up. It will probably show up.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I have so enjoyed reading this thread. I have always had a horrible memory but with age it is getting worse. I feel like I spend half my time wandering through the house trying to remember what I was supposed to be doing. Don't know how many times I turn the washer on, put soap in, get sidetracked and forget all about the washer with no laundry in it. I am so easily sidetracked that it is scary.

Maggie, I am so happy that you found your bag of gifts.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I can remember during the blitz(I was 2) my mother throwing my teddy out of the upstairs window so I would go outside and into the airraid shelter, yet just this mornig I could not find my debit card to pay money on while at Woolworths, continued walking down the street, had a sneezing fit, went in pocket for handkerchief. Guess where I found the card? rujam


----------



## MaryFlute (Dec 2, 2011)

I haven't lost my knitting, but I lose other things all the time. Twice, I've bought several cartons of light bulbs, only to have them disappear. I haven't lost my knitting, but a few months ago I found a nice stash of sugar & cream yarn that had been put away for many years. I haven't been able to find it since. I've looked everywhere I can think of, more than once! I wanted to knit some dishcloths, so I finally had to buy some more yarn. I'm sure it will turn up someday. I don't think I'll ever see the light bulbs though!


----------



## BrightsideArt (Nov 15, 2011)

I've come the conclusion that since we're told we can multi-task, we think it's really true ... Ha! With each passing year, I spend more and more of my valuable time searching for the things I lost while attempting to do too many tasks at once. Invariably, I will discover what I'm looking for and realize I placed it where I found it while allowing my mind to rush on to other things that seemed equally important at the time. Recently, I've resorted to telling myself where I put something when I put it there, (i.e. ...the new thread is in the bottom drawer). It does seem that saying it out loud makes a larger imprint in my mind and at least offers a 50/50 chance of my remembering it when I need to find it again.

Good luck with finding your precious gifts.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Last week I was looking all over the apartment for my cell phone. Bet you can't guess where I found it. In my hand. Now that's really losing it. My mind that is!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Reminds me of my dear mom many years ago.... came out with two pairs of glasses on complaining she couldn't see and she couldn't find her glasses. And then she got tickled when she found out why she couldn't see. So many memories of my mom make me smile. 

Now I am 79 and hope my granddaughter remembers crazy things and laughs about them. She will remember all the stuff I knit for her!!!!!! I just made her a scarf that needs 2 buttons...... SHE wants to buy the buttons for it!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

The fact that there are 18 pages of comments from others losing things proves that we ALL lose stuff now and then! I suspect much of it inadvertently ends up in a trash can and is LOST FOREVER. Good reason not to find it!


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

BrightsideArt said:


> I've come the conclusion that since we're told we can multi-task, we think it's really true ... Ha! With each passing year, I spend more and more of my valuable time searching for the things I lost while attempting to do too many tasks at once. Invariably, I will discover what I'm looking for and realize I placed it where I found it while allowing my mind to rush on to other things that seemed equally important at the time. Recently, I've resorted to telling myself where I put something when I put it there, (i.e. ...the new thread is in the bottom drawer). It does seem that saying it out loud makes a larger imprint in my mind and at least offers a 50/50 chance of my remembering it when I need to find it again.
> 
> Good luck with finding your precious gifts.


LOVE your Avatar. I've made a lot of animal hats this year but yours is definitely one of the best. I especially love the ears. They look so much better than the ones I make. Would you be open to sharing just the instructions for the ears.

Thanks

Linda


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

Where did you get the pattern for the Dalek dishcloth?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I see that you are in Huntington Beach, whcih is your favorite yarn shop here in the O.C.?


knitwit42 said:


> Last week I was looking all over the apartment for my cell phone. Bet you can't guess where I found it. In my hand. Now that's really losing it. My mind that is!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

My friends have told me for years that they will not know if I ever have Alzheimer's disease. I already act like I have it!


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

BrightsideArt said:


> I've come the conclusion that since we're told we can multi-task, we think it's really true ... Ha! With each passing year, I spend more and more of my valuable time searching for the things I lost while attempting to do too many tasks at once. Invariably, I will discover what I'm looking for and realize I placed it where I found it while allowing my mind to rush on to other things that seemed equally important at the time. Recently, I've resorted to telling myself where I put something when I put it there, (i.e. ...the new thread is in the bottom drawer). It does seem that saying it out loud makes a larger imprint in my mind and at least offers a 50/50 chance of my remembering it when I need to find it again.
> 
> Good luck with finding your precious gifts.


I've done something similar about remembering if I put the garage door down. Because I have returned to my home (more times that I care to admit) because I can't remember if I've put the door down, I've finally begun saying out loud "the door is down" before driving off.

I also wait before driving off to be sure it hasn't popped up. (I got home from work once and the door was up. Not a comfortable feeling.) Guess that comes from walking in on a burglary in progress once when I had gone to catch up on work one Saturday. (But then, that's another story. I have many freaky garage door incidents.)


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

Too funny Mayane


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

mayane said:


> I have this theory to do with the brain and memories. My brain is so full now, having reached that age where I have experienced a lot of things, work/life etc. So the brain has to continue to store it somewhere, and has now chosen my hips, and other places where I wish it wouldn't......
> 
> Too funny Mayane, and I would agree with you...


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

knitwit42 said:


> Last week I was looking all over the apartment for my cell phone. Bet you can't guess where I found it. In my hand. Now that's really losing it. My mind that is!


Oh my goodness, I HAVE done the same thing.


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

You all have made me feel like part of a club. Where we all have times of memory loss. I believe it all has to do with so much on our minds, it being like a video camera, that we close down, and yet we keep going. I love you all for sharing your stories, and helping me through this. I have so much going on, that I sometimes shut down my brain, but keep moving and doing. I sent a message that I did find the bag of gifts on Tuesday, the 27th, and delivered them all to my nieces and nephews, which they loved. I am going to take some of your suggestions to heart, so that next time I will remember where I put them. Now where did I put that pencil and pad of paper? LOL 
Happy New Year


----------



## SqueakMom (Jan 25, 2011)

I feel your pain. . . .I once hid the Easter Candy from my kids before Easter. Comes time to fill their baskets, I can't find the candy. I did finally find it when we moved. . . .six years later!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BrightsideArt said:


> ... Recently, I've resorted to telling myself where I put something when I put it there, (i.e. ...the new thread is in the bottom drawer). It does seem that saying it out loud makes a larger imprint in my mind and at least offers a 50/50 chance of my remembering it when I need to find it again.


Actually, by speaking aloud, you are allowing information to pass from one side of the brain to the other. The two sides do NOT share all information equally! I found this out when I went back to school and found myself talking as I did math; the teacher assured me it was a beneficial action.

So, keep on talking to yourself! It does work! :-D


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

You didn't put them in the pantry closet by accident did you? Check there I've been know to put non-food stuffs in there!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

SqueakMom said:


> I feel your pain. . . .I once hid the Easter Candy from my kids before Easter. Comes time to fill their baskets, I can't find the candy. I did finally find it when we moved. . . .six years later!


I did the same thing and when I finally found it, the chocolate was all white looking and I had to throw it out. Made me mad.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Have you checked the car trunk?


That is a good idea.....you knew your nieces were naturally nosey, and you knew they would be in the house staying with you, so perhaps you put the gifts outside of the house, perhaps garage, locked boot of car, barn, etc;


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> BrightsideArt said:
> 
> 
> > ... Recently, I've resorted to telling myself where I put something when I put it there, (i.e. ...the new thread is in the bottom drawer). It does seem that saying it out loud makes a larger imprint in my mind and at least offers a 50/50 chance of my remembering it when I need to find it again.
> ...


I'm a retired school teacher, too. I learned early on that the more of the senses that are involved in learning (remembering, here), the better. I would have students LISTEN to something, SAY it, WRITE it, SEE it, READ it.

Saying something to yourself and hearing yourself say it DOES help. So does LOOKING at the item in its "hiding" place. Try looking, closing your eyes, seeing it in your mind's eye before leaving it there.

My problem and that of most people who lose things is that we DON'T do any of these things. We are distracted when we hide something away...maybe because someone's at the door...... or whatever. We get it out of sight without paying any attention to what we are doing with it. Now, you know about me!

Happy New Year!
Virginia


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I think it's because when we're almost finished with a task, our mind moves on to the next thing we have to do, or something nagging at us. Our multi-tasking minds just jump ahead, and we work on automatic while we're thinking of something else. Then - oops!


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL glad Im not the only one. :lol:


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

I spent an hour and a half looking for my stepmother's gift that I had bought. Lucky for me my daughter called me and she knew right where I had put it.


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

IF its really special i put it into the memo in my mobile phone saves a lot of stress,,


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Aine said:


> IF its really special i put it into the memo in my mobile phone saves a lot of stress,,


Good idea, I have an app on my IPod for notes. Thanks.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

When I was young, in my late twenties; I was a busy wife and mother. Went to the grocery store, came home and put away the groceries. Later, I opened the refrigerator to retrieve the milk I had just bought; not there. To make a long story short, I had put the toilet paper in the frig and the milk in the hall cabinet. I decided then and there I needed a nap! So, age doesn't matter, but an overloaded mind does!
Donna K


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

What a good idea, I always seem to get the ideas from others. Hope you don't mind but I am going to pinch this one. Thanks.


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

What a good idea, I always seem to get the ideas from others. Hope you don't mind but I am going to pinch this one. Thanks.


----------



## barbarairene (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I would not tell this to just anyone, but knowing my friends here will understand....I lost my cable needle and was looking everywhere for it. I was using it every few stitches so it had to be close. It was....in my hand! I see you smiling!! LOL


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

this is not knitting but i have 4 reams of computer paper somewhere in my house have just had the decoraters and carpet layersin and had to pack everything away i thought mr nobody left when the kids did


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

I feel your pain. I am currently turning my house upside down and inside out because I have lost a couple of pattern books. WHy is this so?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

'cos we're human. I have been looking for a stack of photo paper for weeks and still haven't found it rujam


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I just accused my hubby of setting his laptop on my glasses, and then realised I was wearing them!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I had a similar experience this Christmas. I often buy gifts MONTHS in advance, and most of the time I put them in the same place. But not this year... At the last minute, I was racing around trying to find my stash of presents to wrap. PANIC!!! Fortunately, I found them in a few minutes, but I know the feeling SO well. I really shouldn't wait until the last minute to wrap gifts, but it's not an activity I enjoy too much, so I always tend to put it off. So please tell us... Did you ever find them?


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Have you got to the stage where you are looking in really stupid places, like the freezer or oven??? i am going crazy at the moment looking for my knitting pattern. Had a houseful of family over Christmas so it could be anywhere!


----------



## Nancy jane (Dec 6, 2011)

Just walk around and go out to your car...it is possible you may have stuck the bag in the trunk of the car. If it is not thee you may have it literally squished in a hidden spot like the corner of a closet, or intentionally beneath something like in a bottom drawer or under some fabric, under a blanket upon a shelf. I am certain it is not lost, just well hidden from sight! Keep concentrating...it is going to surface...but now you may have to mail the items. 
Good luck!
We have all done this...do not feel badly.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Living in an apartment for a year and not being able to find scissors, tape, laundry, dish soap even dishes missing from a cabinet that belonged to a tea set, even a sweater. Bought a condo and haven't lost anything other than greeting cards that are put in a drawer or left in the car. Perhaps I know the other key holders to the condo as I didn't know who had access to the apartment. Other than setting up a security camera you have no proof of theft only a concern for your own lack of memory. Other people who live in apartments, particularly for the seniors have had the same experiences I have. Management ignored the problem and suggested that I speak to my doctor about a possible health issue. Did so and passed with flying colors. That's when I decided to buy a condo and once again have control and safety. I know this has probably opened another line of discussion. Elderly doesn't mean being incompetent or senile. If no one took the item you will eventually find it. Good luck and don't fret, try to complete one task at a time.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I keep thinking I'll "unwatch" this thread - but it's so entertaining! 

I think I have little elves that move things, and then put them back in a day or so - if I'm lucky. Why couldn't I have the shoemaker's elves?! Instead of moving stuff, they could clean my house while I'm sleeping and then I'd have more time to knit!


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

Praying works for me. If I ask the Lord to help me remember where I put it, very shortly after that I get this clear picture in my head of another place to look and usually, there it is. Sometimes, the prayer even restores my memory so that I can clearly remember putting it there.

Hope it works for you, too. I find nothing is more frustrating that this.

Mary


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

I do that all the time, at this moment in time I have a scissor fairy in my house, my scissors keep going missing, they only ever sit either on the table next to my chair on the chair itself, hunted the entire living room the other week, still cannot find them, had to go out and buy a new pair, so not impressed lol


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

When you find them will you please check and let me know if my purple yarn is in your bag? I put it away and it has never been seen again.


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

vpatt said:


> When you find them will you please check and let me know if my purple yarn is in your bag? I put it away and it has never been seen again.


Pretty funny!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Talking of scissors, I lost my small, very sharp ones a couple of days ago, I keep them next to me when I'm knitting, I found them the hard way. They had managed to fall points up into my remote control "caddy" (for want of a better word) which fits over the arm of my lounge chair. Ouch!!! rujam


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I lost 2 pair of scissors a while back - eventually found them but since then have attached ribbon to each small pair so if they slide down in to my chair or otherwise get misplaced the ribbon tail is quite visible


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Good idea with the ribbon. I'll try that. I was makng a sandwich and was looking for the plate which I was sure I'd got out, I grabbed another one and there was the first one with the bread already on it. Clever aren't we? rujam


----------



## Nana Pagley (Jul 9, 2011)

Recently my DH lost his cell phone. He looked all thru the house and his truck. It was not to be found. Finally I told him to call his cell and sure enough he heard it ringing in his office. He went in there and still could not locate it and it was still ringing. He finally found it under a sheet of paper. If they make these cells any smaller there will be no finding them. LOL


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

How would you find the missing circ in bamboo, being so small I have no idea where I have put it. I have cleared all upstairs cupboards out but still cannot find it. I found it once but again I can't remember where I put it.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I lose things on a daily basis, teehee. Some I find and some are never seen again. Please, someone tell me if you see my purple yarn.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Ita a colour you can't miss as it is a nice bright colour.


----------

